

The beginnings of a BSD licensed bignum library - wbhart
http://wbhart.blogspot.com/2010/09/bsdnt-introduction.html

======
jparise
The code hasn't been updated in about a year:
<https://github.com/wbhart/bsdnt>

The author appears to be planning a restart of the project, but that won't
happen until next year: <http://wbhart.blogspot.com/2011_10_01_archive.html>

~~~
wbhart
One big interruption is that I have been writing an FFT implementation
completely from scratch that can eventually be used in BSDNT. You can find the
code here:

<https://github.com/wbhart/mpir-fft>

For the time being it is implemented against the MPIR bignum library. But once
BSDNT is up to it I will install it in BSDNT.

------
gizmo
In my experience imath is the best (near) BSD licensed arbitrary precision
integer arithmetic library. It also has a bunch of special purpose optimized
functions for scientific computing.

imath: <http://spinning-yarns.org/michael/sw/imath/>

~~~
wbhart
For my purposes I need a bignum library with an FFT, assembly optimisation, a
bignum format based on full 32/64 bit words and the latest algorithms for
performance.

If I don't want this to become a multi-decade effort I have to compromise
somewhere. The particular compromise I make is that the library will initially
compile with GCC only and will use inline assembly.

